# glass cleaning



## doctor46 (Aug 15, 2008)

whats the best cleaner to use on my windows,and which leather feed works best with the seats


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

doctor46 said:


> whats the best cleaner to use on my windows,and which leather feed works best with the seats


"Hello, I'm 'doctor46' and I'm new here. My wife has left me, i have no friends and I have no idea why..."

Try newspaper on the windows, Liquid Leather on the seats. Then go to an evening class to learn how to mix with people you're asking for advice... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> doctor46 said:
> 
> 
> > whats the best cleaner to use on my windows,and which leather feed works best with the seats
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Harsh, but not unreasonable. I mean a 'hello' or a 'please' or 'thank-you' doesnt cost does it?

Must have gone to the same finishing school as JosefK :lol:

Anyway, he can't be a real doctor, you can tell that cos its actually possible to read what he's written! :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> Must have gone to the same finishing school as JosefK :lol:?


And he's having trouble completing the first lesson... :lol:

What is it with these people?

Cheers

rich


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Rich i look forward to your post's on a weekend :lol:

a couple of glasses o vino and you are away and running :lol: 

classic 

Tom.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

taylormade-tt said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Rich i look forward to your post's on a weekend :lol:
> 
> ...


Glad to be of service Tom. I do occasional mid-week appearances too... :roll: :wink:

cheers

rich


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I know rich :wink:

your weekend posts.. just have that little extra zing :lol: :lol:

 
:wink:


----------



## doctor46 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for that information really helpfull,cheers muppet sorry i mean rich!!!! :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

doctor46 said:


> Thanks for that information really helpfull,cheers muppet sorry i mean rich!!!! :lol:


You're very welcome. You'll soon learn that we all get on well here and a sense of humour is essential... :wink: 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Rich - you're fu***** brilliant!


----------

